# Time for a selfie



## Dinardy (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't like taking images of myself. 
But tonight I was feeling adventurous. 
It was a long day at work.
You may critic if you like!





Selfie by A A Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 29, 2013)

A reflector camera left would have softened the harsh shadow of your nose.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 29, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> A reflector camera left would have softened the harsh shadow of your nose.



Didn't even cross my mind, thank you Ron


----------



## Tiller (Aug 29, 2013)

TRIPOD!!!


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 29, 2013)

Tiller said:


> TRIPOD!!!



That did cross my mind, but the couch arm was closer lol


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 29, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## snerd (Aug 30, 2013)

OMG!! Put the hat and sunglasses back on!! You're freakish!!!

Just kidding, man. You've got more 'nads than me, I freak when I see my ugly mug. Of course, you're a young buck and I'm pushing 60, so I guess that's normal. Overall I like it, but maybe a tad more light for my old eyes to see it better.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 31, 2013)

snerd said:


> OMG!! Put the hat and sunglasses back on!! You're freakish!!!
> 
> Just kidding, man. You've got more 'nads than me, I freak when I see my ugly mug. Of course, you're a young buck and I'm pushing 60, so I guess that's normal. Overall I like it, but maybe a tad more light for my old eyes to see it better.



Thank you for the kind words snerd lol


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 31, 2013)

Bring the light up more to get some nice Rembrandt lighting.

I very much dislike being in front of the camera as well but just started a self portrait series. Ive never done it before so I figured why not? maybe Ill get use to seeing my face in photos.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 31, 2013)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Bring the light up more to get some nice Rembrandt lighting.
> 
> I very much dislike being in front of the camera as well but just started a self portrait series. Ive never done it before so I figured why not? maybe Ill get use to seeing my face in photos.



I might do a reshoot when I get home tonight. I too have been thinking of doing a series. Just to get a better grasp of lighting.   

I just sold my SB600 to buy a couple more Yongnuos! 




Sent from my iPhone


----------

